# FR: des conflits résultant(s) de



## punkpropagandist

Hello, 

I cannot recall whether the verb should agree with the subject in gender and plurality when dealing with a gerund. 

I've written "Cette démographique a crée un atmosphère caractérisé par l’amusement, mais aussi par des conflits résultants de cette dynamique sociale," but should it be "résultant" instead?

Merci!


----------



## atcheque

Hello,
Here it is not a gerund which is invariable but a "participe présent" use as an adjective so it have to be agreed.

PS : After reading again, here both could be OK as adjective or as real "participe présent" which is a verb without agreement and would mean _"conflis qui résultent de ..."_.


----------



## TSR

This is a "participe present", in this sentence. So there is no agreement.
It can't be an adjective, definitely. Because, indeed, this word comes directly from a verb, with a verbal meaning. It's not a quality attributed to a noun.

"des conflits résultants de cette dynamique sociale" = "des conflits qui résultent de cette dynamique sociale" = "cette dynamique sociale fabrique des conflits".

EDIT: moreover, the adjective "résultant" does not exist.


----------



## punkpropagandist

Thank you! So, do you suggest I change it to the indicatif ("résult_ent")_ instead of the gerund form ("résultant_")? _It's a stylistic decision, but I'm not sure which sounds better in French.

In English, the difference would be:

#1- "the conflicts that result from..."/ "conflits qui résultent de_..."_
#2- "the conflicts resulting from..." / "conflits résultant de_..."_

I'm not sure which to do, but just to clarify--if I stick with #2, should there be agreement?


----------



## atcheque

Keep _résultant _as participe présent, which is easier to read.

You can say "conflits *issus *de cette dynamique sociale"
So it can work here as an adjective which agrees.
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/résultant


----------



## TSR

"[…] _mais aussi par des conflits résultant de cette dynamique sociale_".

or "_mais aussi par des conflits qui résultent de cette dynamique sociale_".

No agreement with present participles. Never ever. Sometimes the adjective with the same root might look like the present participle, so you have to be careful.


----------



## punkpropagandist

TSR said:


> EDIT: moreover, the adjective "résultant" does not exist.


 Hmm, I do see the adjective here, though. 

http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/resulting


----------



## TSR

punkpropagandist said:


> Hmm, I do see the adjective here, though.
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/resulting



This is a mistake.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Back to _résultant_: yes, _résultant _can be an adjective - but not here, as it is followed by _des conflits résultant *de cette* dynamique sociale_.
This "de cette XXX" part denotes the use of _résultant de _as a verb, strictly equivalent to _qui résultent de_.
If you're not convinced yet, try with _guerre_ instead of _conflit_: _les guerres résultantes__ de cette dynamique..._


----------



## TSR

JeanDeSponde said:


> Back to _résultant_: yes, _résultant _can be an adjective - but not here, as it is followed by _des conflits résultant *de cette* dynamique sociale_.
> This "de cette XXX" part denotes the use of _résultant de _as a verb, strictly equivalent to _qui résultent de_.
> If you're not convinced yet, try with _guerre_ instead of _conflit_: _les guerres résultantes__ de cette dynamique..._



I agree with what I have underlined in your message.

But

"Résultant" can't be an adjective. I can't prove that it does not exist, because I have just nothing to show you about that use which does not exist, because it does not exist. I have demonstrated this technically.
But you could prove that it exists, if it does (anyway it does not! :-D ).
In which case can it be an adjective? I'm looking forward to your example!

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

JDS is entirely correct and this is *not* a mistake. _Résultant_ can definitely be an adjective (although not in punkpropagandist's sentence). See TLFi s.v. _résultant_.


----------



## TSR

> - vieilli ou littér -



"Résultant" used to be an adjective. Not anymore. It's not a proper French to use it as an adjective.
You can't use some old French in a colloquial French.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans l'entrée du TLFi, c'est uniquement l'usage en *droit* qui est marqué comme vieilli. Les autres usages sont parfaitement courants (musique, acoustique, physique…). Cet adjectif se trouve d'ailleurs dans le _Larousse_ qui se veut un dictionnaire moderne. 

En tout cas, il est parfaitement *faux* de prétendre que cet adjectif ne serait pas du bon français!


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour résumer, dans l'exemple en question, il ne s'agit pas d'un adjectif (comme l'a très bien expliqué JeanDeSponde).
Mais il ne faut pas aller jusqu'à dire que "résultant" en tant qu'adjectif n'existe pas du tout. Ne parle-t-on pas de "force résultante", "son résultant",... comme le mentionne le TLFi ? 




JeanDeSponde said:


> Back to _résultant_: yes, _résultant _can be an adjective - but not here, as it is followed by _des conflits résultant *de cette* dynamique sociale_.
> This "de cette XXX" part denotes the use of _résultant de _as a verb, strictly equivalent to _qui résultent de_.
> If you're not convinced yet, try with _guerre_ instead of _conflit_: _les guerres résultantes__ de cette dynamique..._


----------



## TSR

Maître Capello said:


> Dans l'entrée du TLFi, c'est uniquement l'usage en *droit* qui est marqué comme vieilli. Les autres usages sont parfaitement courants (musique, acoustique, physique…). Cet adjectif se trouve d'ailleurs dans le _Larousse_ qui se veut un dictionnaire moderne.
> 
> En tout cas, il est parfaitement *faux* de prétendre que cet adjectif ne serait pas du bon français!



Pour être plus précis, je dirais qu'on ne peut utiliser "résultante" que dans des colocations précises, dans les milieux scientifiques (la physique), ce qui est tout de même au moins très restrictif: "force résultante", "vitesse résultante".
On n'utilise pas "résultant" comme adjectif à la place de "qui résulte", ce ne sont pas des équivalents. C'est dans cet usage courant que j'ose être catégorique. On ne va pas se mettre à utiliser du vocabulaire scientifique technique pour s'exprimer pour des choses simples. C'est une incompatibilité de colocation.


----------



## DearPrudence

TSR said:


> Pour être plus précis, je dirais qu'on ne peut utiliser "résultante" que dans des colocations précises, dans les milieux scientifiques (la physique), ce qui est tout de même au moins très restrictif: "force résultante", "vitesse résultante".
> On n'utilise pas "résultant" comme adjectif à la place de "qui résulte", ce ne sont pas des équivalents. C'est dans cet usage courant que j'ose être catégorique. On ne va pas se mettre à utiliser du vocabulaire scientifique technique pour s'exprimer pour des choses simples. C'est une incompatibilité de colocation.


Je crois qu'on s'est mal compris parce que ni JeanDeSponde, ni Maître Capello n'ont soutenu que "résultant" était ici un adjectif ou que l'adjectif "résultant" pouvait remplacer "qui résulte" dans tous les cas 

Par contre, je vois que quelqu'un a affirmé de façon péremptoire que "résultant" ne pouvait pas être un adjectif : 


> "Résultant" can't be an adjective.





> "Résultant" used to be an adjective. Not anymore. It's not a proper French to use it as an adjective.


Cela me semble un peu trop catégorique, c'est tout. Un peu de nuance ne fait jamais de mal


----------



## TSR

J'étais catégorique dans les usages courants, "classiques".
D'un point de vue strictement grammatical, je me suis trompé. Mais mon erreur ne concerne pas l'aspect linguistique du terme. Le terme technique "résultant(e/s)" existe bel et bien. Mais il n'est en rien connecté au registre de langue non-scientifique. C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je l'ignorais, n'ayant eu que peu de lectures dans le domaine de la physique.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Alors dites que _résultant, comme adjectif, ne doit pas s'utiliser (à votre avis) pour des choses simples_; mais ne dites pas, comme au #3, que _résultant _n'existe pas comme adjectif. 

A part ça, je reste quand même un peu désemparé devant l'exemple donné par le TLF :


> _Se bien familiariser avec toutes les combinaisons *résultantes de *ces idées_


J'en trouve un autre exemple dans Diderot, qu'on peut difficilement accuser de ne pas bien écrire le français:


> ...accompagner chaque note de la gamme en mineur avec tous les accords *résultants des *six harmonies consonnantes et des neuf harmonies dissonantes


Moi qui disais au #11 que _résultant_ suivi par "résultant _de_ qque chose" entraînait un usage verbal (donc non accordé) - que se passe-t-il ?
De manière similaire, peut-on considérer alors _issus_, dans _des conflits issus de cette dynamique_, comme un adjectif ?


----------



## TSR

> De manière similaire, peut-on considérer alors _issus_, dans _des conflits issus de cette dynamique_, comme un adjectif ?​



"Issus" est un adjectif, puisqu'il prend l'accord. Il vient du verbe "issir" qui a disparu aujourd'hui... enfin moi je ne l'ai jamais vu hein! (je vais tâcher d'être plus prudent à l'avenir, dans mes affirmations  )



> J'en trouve un autre exemple dans Diderot, qu'on peut difficilement accuser de ne pas bien écrire le français:



Pas impossible que Diderot ait utilisé "issir"... Il ne faut pas oublier que le français évolue, certains usages et certains mots disparaissent.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Effectivement, dans _issus de..._ il s'agit bien d'un adjectif (cf le TLF); mais alors mon post #11 était faux, qui prétendait qu'un adjectif ne pouvait être suivi d'un "de XXX"...
Comme quoi je n'ai toujours pas compris la nature grammaticale de l'adjectif...


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> Moi qui disais au #11 que _résultant_ suivi par "résultant _de_ qque chose" entraînait un usage verbal (donc non accordé) - que se passe-t-il ?


Il se passe que l'usage a évolué depuis le temps de Diderot. Il écrivait sans doute très bien pour son époque, mais il ne faut pas l'imiter si on veut écrire d'une manière normale aujourd'hui.

Quant aux exemples du TLF (_toutes les combinaisons résultantes de ces idées_, _la signification résultante de leurs termes_), le syntagme en _de_ est le complément du nom, pas de l'adjectif (_les combinaisons de ces idées_ [combinaisons qui résultent de quelque chose], _la signification de leurs termes_ [qui résulte de quelque chose]).


JeanDeSponde said:


> Effectivement, dans _issus de..._ il  s'agit bien d'un adjectif (cf le TLF); mais alors mon post #11 était  faux, qui prétendait qu'un adjectif ne pouvait être suivi d'un "de  XXX"...


Attention, la règle du non-accord s'applique uniquement aux participes présents. Les participes passés employés comme modifieurs s'accordent systématiquement, même quand ils sont accompagnés d'un complément.


----------

